# Spare Hour - Engine Bay Freshen up



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Had a spare hour this afternoon and knew the engine was overdue a spruce up so attacked it with the hose pipe, APC (actually it was some diluted wash n wax I had in a spray bottle for claying) a round brush and some Simoniz Matt Dashboard Treatment I'd got on a Tesco special.

Anyway

It started like this...










And after...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice work matey.


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

What parts of the engine do you need to cover up before using the hose pipe?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I didn't cover anything. I had the tap turned right down and just gave it a light spray to wet everything then went round with the APC and brush then a light rinse and dried off with an old shammy before going over it with the ****pit shine and a yellow duster


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

a well spent hour


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Cheers guys!

As an added bonus my engine now has a _"New Car Fragrance"_ 

:thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Had another one of those rare spare hours today so turned my attention to the opposite end of the car...














































and 60ish mins later...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

techman56 said:


> What parts of the engine do you need to cover up before using the hose pipe?


As a fellow BMW owner I can confirm these cars don't need anything covering up before spraying cleaner and water under the bonnet.

After cleaning I put a little machine oil on the return springs and a wipe of grease where the bonnet catches engage in the locking clips.

Nice job on the clean up. They do scrub up well.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Good turn around, not quite sure how you had the confidence to out the hose pipe to it. I don't think I could.

Good job


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and a great hour well spent


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

The car in question BTW


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks good that.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice freshen up mate!! Front and back :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Job well done.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> As a fellow BMW owner I can confirm these cars don't need anything covering up before spraying cleaner and water under the bonnet.
> 
> After cleaning I put a little machine oil on the return springs and a wipe of grease where the bonnet catches engage in the locking clips.
> 
> Nice job on the clean up. They do scrub up well.


Doesn't the alternator need covering up?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's amazing what we could all do in an hour spent on a car, nice work.


----------



## todski (Oct 29, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Doesn't the alternator need covering up?


i did my A4 never covered any thing up it was fine , but if your bothered you could cover any electrical items you can see .

i just used apc and a brush then a cloth to mop up , dropped the bonnet and let the car run to dry the rest


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

sonny said:


> Good turn around, not quite sure how you had the confidence to out the hose pipe to it. I don't think I could.
> 
> Good job


I've heard the same thing from lot's of people who don't give a seconds thought to the drenching that the electrics are getting when they're doing 90 on the motorway. The connections under the bonnet will take a good soaking before they start to misbehave, just don't go up close and personal with a jet washer. I've used my jet washer to wash off degreaser under the bonnet and apply snow foam but use some common sense and step back to avoid high pressure application and you'll do no harm.
Derek.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I kind of agree; but I instead use a pressure sprayer to rinse down; you have a lot more control that way. 

Had a mate who used to use a hose, but then his auto xenons stopped working and that's when I switched to the pressure sprayer. 

Stay away from the alternator as well; start the car when you're done to let the engine heat aid in drying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

I tend to get the engine slightly warm before starting an engine bay cleanup. I find this helps to help with the drying process when finished. It also helps products work a bit like using hot water.

Wee Man


----------



## jwakefield (Nov 14, 2016)

techman56 said:


> What parts of the engine do you need to cover up before using the hose pipe?


As others have said not really necessary, just don't aim the hose at the alternator or any control units that are on display. Most plugs are sealed nicely so as long as you aren't aiming directly at them water shouldn't get in.

I always like to leave the engine running while I'm hosing it down anyway. Helps it dry quicker

To the OP - shined up nicely that! Shame half of the engine is under the scuttle panel


----------

